# Clinton River, Waterford



## Fry (May 8, 2020)

I've been searching for any fishing information for this stretch of river for awhile now but always turned up empty handed. I've fished most of the lakes in waterford but never the Clinton River. Well I got some time off of work today, so I figured I'd check it out and post how it went. 

I went in at the canoe launch at Elizabeth lake rd. The river seemed to be about 6" low maybe more and crystal clear. I didn't have any luck on nymphs or dry flys but when I switched to a small streamer, probably a #10, I was catching fish almost every cast. I was able to catch sunfish, rockbass, smallmouth and largemouth. I didn't catch anything huge but I did see some decent size largemouth but they were very skittish. I also saw a pickerel and lots of suckers.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Rumor has it that there are giant resident trout that live in the cool, fertile, subterranean waters where it disappears under the city of Pontiac...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I lived out there back in the early 80’s and floated a stretch from some vacant lot down to Dodge Park. Back then Cass was stocked with trout


----------

